# Am I the only gay kayaker in Colorado?



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

No, I'm sure your not, and I give you props for speaking up in such a public forum. Good luck finding some like minded individuals.

Hopefully our members can be respectful and keep the flaming to a minimum.


----------



## henrylightcap (May 11, 2012)

There's a shit ton in the springs


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

I was actually surprised how supportive the Buzzards were when one of our own recently (and bravely) spoke up about her own recent personal struggles....good on ya and hope you find lots of friends to go sport'n. If I was in the state I'd say let's go shred this winter. Try Monarch, lots of very accepting and friendly locals that ski there....


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Welcome the the 'buzz and back to Colorado Brett.I hope you find this community to be as great as I have. I don't know any gay kayakers in Colorado, but was inspired to see all the love on here for a transgendered member of the community who came out on a recent thread. Best of luck in finding new friends!


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

bjacobs77 said:


> I am just finishing up my first season of kayaking since 2007. As I am getting back into the sport I would like to meet some boaters that I have things in common with other than boating. Are there any other gay boaters in Colorado? If so.. I would like to meet up and paddle next season or ski/board over the winter. I recently moved back to Colorado and looking to make outdoor buddies with similar interests.
> 
> Brett


You're gay, not a special needs patient. Try a local bar or ok cupid and dont be so creepy. Your post sounds desperate and chicks/dudes find that to be a big turn off. Good luck my brah.


----------



## CoBoater (Jan 27, 2007)

bucketboater said:


> You're gay, not a special needs patient. Try a local bar or ok cupid and dont be so creepy. Your post sounds desperate and chicks/dudes find that to be a big turn off. Good luck my brah.


not sure what you're reading into bjacobs77's post but it's nothing what I or others seem to be reading into it. it doesn't seem creepy at all to me, seems like he's trying to find others with a lifestyle more aligned with his own. its also kinda condescending to call the guy creepy, tell him to go somewhere else, then do the "Good luck my brah' move like 'hey everythings ok between us after i just called you creepy and desperate' 

there's something about river people you don't find in general when you go to a random bar, or in any other random slice of society. his post kinda struck me like "looking for other boaters that like to play chess" or maybe "looking for christian boaters to do non-boating things with." maybe its as simple as the guy loves the river, is getting settled back in colo and he's just looking for his kind of peeps to hang with. 

welcome to the 2014, please get used to it and deal with it.


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

CoBoater said:


> not sure what you're reading into bjacobs77's post but it's nothing what I or others seem to be reading into it. it doesn't seem creepy at all to me, seems like he's trying to find others with a lifestyle more aligned with his own. kinda struck me like "looking for other boaters that like to play chess" or maybe "looking for other sober boaters to do non-boating things with."
> 
> welcome to the 21st century, now please deal with it.


His post reads like "I kayak and like to do gay stuff" It doesn't give you any perspective of his personality. You gotta play it cool. Something like, Im a free spirited dude that runs big water and slays huge lines. Any other guys in the denver area down with hanging out?


----------



## tmward (Mar 28, 2014)

Nah probably not too many into kayaking, a few rowdy folks on the buzz scare gay boaters into other sports...road-biking is the go-to i think...


----------



## henrylightcap (May 11, 2012)

I agree with Bucketboater. If you're just looking for people who like to boat, ski, bike and climb that's easy. If your new friends need to be gay, that might be a little harder. Maybe try match.com. In all seriousness, doesn't Sup'ing draw a pretty large LBGT crowd.


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Suggesting he try a dating site is pretty ignorant and insulting. He wasn't looking for a paddling partner he can start a relationship with. Homosexuals have platonic friends, lots of them Brah.


"Don't Bro me if you don't know me"-Words to live by...


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

tmward said:


> road-biking is the go-to i think...





henrylightcap said:


> doesn't Sup'ing draw a pretty large LBGT crowd.


I hope the hate that these insecure idiots are spewing doesn't keep you from participating in the forum. Tmward and henrylightcap you should both take a deep breath, consider how hard it is just to be open with hateful trash like you publicly insulting people for who they are, and apologize.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

My bros, most of the kayakers i know are mad gay.

Ross
TK
Jmack
Bank
Both Kevins from Boulder
Gordon
Baer
The other Casey
James
Scott



Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Ripper (Aug 29, 2012)

CJacobs... don't mind bucketboater... even the Texans find him ignorant and to be a ego stroking jackass. Personally dont know anyone to put you in contact with, but wish you the best!


----------



## Brotorboat (Apr 14, 2009)

Bucketboater turns straight women into lesbians...

Maybe his magic would work on Brahs too?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

CoBoater said:


> his post kinda struck me like "looking for other boaters that like to play chess" or maybe "looking for christian boaters to do non-boating things with." maybe its as simple as the guy loves the river, is getting settled back in colo and he's just looking for his kind of peeps to hang with.
> 
> welcome to the 2014, please get used to it and deal with it.


 Agreed, but why would anyone need to respond if I said, "Looking for boaters who play hockey to hang out with."

I have boating friends, hockey friends, parents-of-my-kids-friends friends, gay friends (who are into flying and motorsports) and the intersection of any of those groups is pretty small.

Sorry, but kayaking is kind of a niche sport. The subset of people who boat is small already. If the OP really wants to get on the river with LGBT folks, grab a raft, be the guide, and introduce some non-boaters to your favorite river.

..and the Christian boaters get slammed pretty hard, too, FWIW.



henrylightcap said:


> I agree with Bucketboater. If you're just looking for people who like to boat, ski, bike and climb that's easy. If your new friends need to be gay, that might be a little harder.


 ^^^
This



jmacn said:


> Suggesting he try a dating site is pretty ignorant and insulting. He wasn't looking for a paddling partner he can start a relationship with. Homosexuals have platonic friends, lots of them Brah.


 Would it be any different from someone posting, 'male seeks female paddling partner for platonic relationship'?

I'm pretty sure most people seek paddling partners for their skill and attitude on the river. I want to boat with people who can rescue me if necessary and whom I will happily rescue if necessary. People who share beer and shuttle duties, and share interesting conversation around the campfire. I'll accept all the other qualities that define them as a person as long as they're cool on the river. 

OP, I salute you for who you are. Just thought the tone of the question was funny as stated above. If you ever find yourself in NW MT or on the Lochsa in June, let's hit the river.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

bjacobs77 said:


> I am just finishing up my first season of kayaking since 2007. As I am getting back into the sport I would like to meet some boaters that I have things in common with other than boating. Are there any other gay boaters in Colorado? If so.. I would like to meet up and paddle next season or ski/board over the winter. I recently moved back to Colorado and looking to make outdoor buddies with similar interests.
> 
> Brett


There are several I've met, I think the whole "bro-brah" community here makes it difficult for most people to be comfortable opening up. 

Others made mention of the welcome greeting one of our transgendered community members received, they failed to mention the fact that later that person was ridiculed and demeaned to a point where they decided to leave this community altogether.

Good luck Brett, they're out there, they just tend to keep quiet


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Jensjustduckie said:


> There are several I've met, I think the whole "bro-brah" community here makes it difficult for most people to be comfortable opening up.


 Fair point. I can imagine its harder to do with a group of brown claw 25 year-olds than a group of 40+ year olds (my demographic).


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

Look up Boofington-he might not be gay but at least you'd have some eye candy to look at on trips.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Jen,
What exactly happened with Myka? Was there more than just a few negative comments and my joke in the thread where she came out?You would think that the high ratio of positive feedback would far outweigh a couple boneheads and a tasteless joke,especially considering the history of Caspermike's posts.He was particularly nasty early on.You wouldn't think she'd be that thin skinned .You've got me feeling guilty that I contributed to her leaving even though I expressed support multiple times.It is easy to say stuff without thinking or really meaning it.I am particularly ashamed of one post that came off as homophobic and was extremely insensitive to victims of incest.I just was in a dumb argument with another buzzard and said the kind of crap my friends and I used to talk to each other( remember shit talking was once more valued on this forum than info on coolers ).That was just the opening salvo it got Much worse.No one meant it literally .You would not say it to someone you knew WAS gay.Still you don' t need to explain why it is wrong.Was there some other thread where people gave Myka a shit that got deleted?Hope Myka comes back and is doing well.

PS tell Bob sorry I never got back to him ...the boat is fine he can use it if he wants does not have to buy it..not sure it is right for him though


----------



## Montana Cat 65 (Jul 31, 2013)

*Myka*

Yeah, not to hijack the thread, but this report that Myka got enough shit to feel she needed to leave the group is distressing.


----------



## Id725 (Nov 22, 2003)

Shall we live and let live?
I mean, if somebody is looking for boating partners and a potential hook-up, why not let him or her go for it?
If you don't want to boat or hook up with dude, then why not just ignore the thread and move on? Why take the time to bust somebody's chops? Does it harm you in some way if somebody is on this forum looking for something you're not into?
Just sayin....
Peace.


----------



## commanderfun (Nov 4, 2011)

everyone on mountainbuzz is technically gay. how gay? it depends on the number of posts they've made.


----------



## David Spiegel (Sep 26, 2007)

Not sure why anyone would talk smack or make a joke out of this. Would you make fun of a female paddler looking to boat with other women? Sometimes it is nice to share the river with people who have other things in common with you than just paddling. 

The river brings people together, but sometimes a few members of our community are not exactly enlightened and accepting. Is it wrong to want to paddle with folks who are similar, or who accept you for who you are? I think there are a lot of people who prefer to paddle with friends they can feel socially comfortable with. Whether that is in regards to sexual orientation, gender, or simply their level of paddling, it is not a bad thing to form river groups and friendships along these lines. It's like asking: 

"Anyother boaters out there with young kids?"
"Anyone out there who likes to hit the bong at the takeout?"
"Yo guys, who else likes to hit the bong at the put in?"
"Anyone else still using 90 degree feather and a protec helmet? I want to paddle with some old schoolers"
"I like to do yoga before paddling, anyone want to form a yogayaking group?"
"Hey mnt buzz- I'm a teen paddler looking for other young folks to hit the river with"
"Vegetarian boaters unite!"

The question proposed in this thread is fundamentally no different than any of the above. 

OP– hopefully this thread gives you an idea of a few folks NOT to paddle with. Good luck out there. I'd like to thing that the a couple of brobrah homophobes on this thread don't represent the majority of river rats out there.

And Tango– I find your reply to be particularly offensive. Maybe you are just trying to make a "joke" but by naming off a bunch of well regarded straight boaters as "mad gay," you behaving like a preteen bully who uses *** as an insult. Same goes for commanderfun.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

ironically Caspermike had the most posts,but if I interpreted his responses to some questions correctly Myka was transgender but not gay...and L myers has the most on this thread and mentioned his well endowed girlfriend on the big breast pfd thread..so sorry your theory is invalid..


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

cayo 2 said:


> Jen,
> What exactly happened with Myka? Was there more than just a few negative comments and my joke in the thread where she came out?You would think that the high ratio of positive feedback would far outweigh a couple boneheads and a tasteless joke,especially considering the history of Caspermike's posts.He was particularly nasty early on.You wouldn't think she'd be that thin skinned .You've got me feeling guilty that I contributed to her leaving even though I expressed support multiple times.It is easy to say stuff without thinking or really meaning it.I am particularly ashamed of one post that came off as homophobic and was extremely insensitive to victims of incest.I just was in a dumb argument with another buzzard and said the kind of crap my friends and I used to talk to each other( remember shit talking was once more valued on this forum than info on coolers ).That was just the opening salvo it got Much worse.No one meant it literally .You would not say it to someone you knew WAS gay.Still you don' t need to explain why it is wrong.Was there some other thread where people gave Myka a shit that got deleted?Hope Myka comes back and is doing well.
> 
> PS tell Bob sorry I never got back to him ...the boat is fine he can use it if he wants does not have to buy it..not sure it is right for him though


Fuck him. He was a complete prick to a lot of people.... someone makes a comment (me) asking if him wanting to be a woman was why his grammar was so bad and he goes off the deep end and tells me he's going to attack me? LOL Cool, see ya. Has nothing to do with his sexual preference, has everything to do with him being an asshole. Just because you have a dick and like dick doesn't mean everyone else has to treat you like a little kid. 

This thread for example... If I came on and asked if there were any chicks that kayak and want to hang out I'd be flamed off this site. Instead everyone is wearing kids gloves. I know if I was gay I would want to be treated as an equal... Just saying. Call me an asshole if you like. 

Freedom! 'Merica! and all that.... yea.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

streetdoctor said:


> Fuck him. He was a complete prick to a lot of people.... someone makes a comment (me) asking if him wanting to be a woman was why his grammar was so bad and he goes off the deep end and tells me he's going to attack me? LOL Cool, see ya. Has nothing to do with his sexual preference, has everything to do with him being an asshole. Just because you have a dick and like dick doesn't mean everyone else has to treat you like a little kid.
> 
> This thread for example... If I came on and asked if there were any chicks that kayak and want to hang out I'd be flamed off this site. Instead everyone is wearing kids gloves. I know if I was gay I would want to be treated as an equal... Just saying. Call me an asshole if you like.
> 
> Freedom! 'Merica! and all that.... yea.


You're an asshole.

As Spiegel suggested, it so odd for bjacobs to suggest that, on balance, he may have more in common with other gay kayakers than he does with straight kayakers?


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

craven_morhead said:


> You're an asshole.
> 
> As Spiegel suggested, it so odd for bjacobs to suggest that, on balance, he may have more in common with other gay kayakers than he does with straight kayakers?


THANKS!


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

well I guess that was what I missed street.,..you sort of have a point...she can' t just be exempt from everything Mike said...however she showed courage to come out and was going through a lot and there was no need to rub it in...also did contribute much good content ....and amusement....


----------



## David Spiegel (Sep 26, 2007)

streetdoctor said:


> Just because you have a dick and like dick doesn't mean everyone else has to treat you like a little kid.
> 
> This thread for example... If I came on and asked if there were any chicks that kayak and want to hang out I'd be flamed off this site. Instead everyone is wearing kids gloves. I know if I was gay I would want to be treated as an equal... Just saying. Call me an asshole if you like.


Treating people with respect doesn't equate to "kids gloves." Good natured smack talk and humor doesn't line up with posting things that are ignorant and bigoted. I never read the other thread that people have brought up, so I am only referring to comments made in this thread. 

And so long as it wasn't done in a creepy way, I don't think you should get flamed for trying to go paddling with some girls. Nothing wrong with saying "Hey all- I am a single dude boater. I would love to meet a women who shares my interests. Any single ladies who like paddling want to have a river date?"

I don't see anything remotely creepy or strange in the OP's post.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

cayo 2 said:


> well I guess that was what I missed street.,..you sort of have a point...she can' t just be exempt from everything Mike said...however she showed courage to come out and was going through a lot and there was no need to rub it in...also did contribute much good content ....and amusement....


For sure man, that has to be really hard, not denying that. If a comment about bad grammar (on the internet!) offends you so much after you've been an asshole to a lot of people you need to look in the mirror.

People who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones?


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

David Spiegel said:


> I don't think you should get flamed for trying to go paddling with some girls. Nothing wrong with saying "Hey all- I am a single dude boater. I would love to meet a women who shares my interests. Any single ladies who like paddling want to have a river date?"


hahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahaah

Do you live in Boulder?


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

We've had those threads and the people caught grief ,generally good natured ,but were not run off the buzz.....I think catching shit about her grammar suggested she was dumb and that pissed her off on top of everything else...mike took a lot of shit about that over the years...not the most literate but smart in his/her own way...street you are pretty antagonistic ...not that I have much room to talk...


----------



## BEArmstrong (Nov 5, 2009)

Streetdoctor I watched that last thread unfold, and you are definitely an asshole. Pretty much just being a dick and trying to provoke someone who is going through a very difficult time. As far as I can tell you're just a very loud and obnoxious troll that has no empathy, compassion, or courage. Way to suck at being a human.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

What do you say to someone who starts a post like the OP did?

I missed it, too.


VVVV


bjacobs77 said:


> I am just finishing up my first season of kayaking since 2007


By the way, welcome back on the river. It's good to be back, isn't it?!


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

Billy Armstrong said:


> Streetdoctor I watched that last thread unfold, and you are definitely an asshole. Pretty much just being a dick and trying to provoke someone who is going through a very difficult time. As far as I can tell you're just a very loud and obnoxious troll that has no empathy, compassion, or courage. Way to suck at being a human.


This is pure gold and shows how clueless you indeed are. I'm sorry I'm not as soft or politically correct as most. This is the era of the pussification of america, I must have forgotten. Excuse me for calling an asshole an asshole whether he decide he's a boy, girl, or mythical fairy. 

If I decide to become a girl down the road I expect you all to bow to me no matter how much of an asshole you think I am. If not you're intolerant and racist! hahahaha


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Billy Armstrong said:


> *Streetdoctor I watched that last thread* unfold, and you are definitely an asshole. Pretty much just being a dick and trying to provoke someone who is going through a very difficult time. As far as I can tell you're just a very loud and obnoxious troll that has no empathy, compassion, or courage. Way to suck at being a human.


He is an asshole in most threads, he is an asshole in real life, just ask his wife.


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

Id725 said:


> Shall we live and let live?
> I mean, if somebody is looking for boating partners and a potential hook-up, why not let him or her go for it?
> If you don't want to boat or hook up with dude, then why not just ignore the thread and move on? Why take the time to bust somebody's chops? Does it harm you in some way if somebody is on this forum looking for something you're not into?
> Just sayin....
> Peace.


 From what I can tell the whole point of Mtn Buzz is busting other peoples chops. I didn't know LGBT were a protected class?


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

commanderfun said:


> everyone on mountainbuzz is technically gay. how gay? it depends on the number of posts they've made.


 That's good!


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

streetdoctor said:


> This is pure gold and shows how clueless you indeed are. I'm sorry I'm not as soft or politically correct as most. This is the era of the pussification of america, I must have forgotten. Excuse me for calling an asshole an asshole whether he decide he's a boy, girl, or mythical fairy.
> 
> If I decide to become a girl down the road I expect you all to bow to me no matter how much of an asshole you think I am. If not you're intolerant and racist! hahahaha


 
Streetdoctor, I object to you using the term pussify-you're a sexist bastard!


----------



## BEArmstrong (Nov 5, 2009)

mr. compassionate said:


> From what I can tell the whole point of Mtn Buzz is busting other peoples chops. I didn't know LGBT were a protected class?


I totally agree that nobody is off limits, and really, we all should be able to give and receive shit equally. This is Mountain Buzz after all. I meant that he was just kicking someone while they were down. That was what pissed me off, obviously someone was in a lot of pain and he was just bringing up superficial shit to bother and antagonize at a time that wasn't appropriate.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

I take hope in knowing that the internet is really the only corner of the world such open homophobia and misogyny finds safe harbor. The idea that bucketboater and street doctor are chiming in because the OP's request was "creepy" holds no water. It was only a few months ago that the kayak forum had a thread about date raping female boaters and not a peep from one of these guys. No, this about making life less comfortable for those who already largely unsafe in various communities like the Buzz. It may not be a completely malicious intent but the affect is all the same.

Thanks to all those people speaking up. Its obvious that most of the people are open-minded and caring people here. Just a shame a few trolls can have such lasting impacts on the internet (just look at how long the OP has been a member yet laid low). Best of luck out there.

(and yes, pussification is a nasty, hateful word)

Phillip


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

Rich said:


> He is an asshole in most threads, he is an asshole in real life, just ask his wife.


you know my wife? that cheating bitch!!!!


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

This shit is HILARIOUS. bjacobs if you're ever up this way we'll paddle. I'm not gay but good for you that you are.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

streetdoctor said:


> Fuck him. He was a complete prick to a lot of people.


Seems like a trait you should admire since you are emulating his earlier days.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

You can post whatever you want on the Buzz as long as you don't violate community rules. However, I would say that the boating community is a small one and what you say will be remembered. I guess the question is what kind of preconceived notions are your fellow paddlers going to have of you when you meet, and how do you want to publicly represent the sport?


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

lmyers said:


> You can post whatever you want on the Buzz as long as you don't violate community rules. However, I would say that the boating community is a small one and what you say will be remembered. I guess the question is what kind of preconceived notions are your fellow paddlers going to have of you when you meet, and how do you want to publicly represent the sport?


yessss dad  Majority of the people I've boated with (about 30 new people this year) have laughed when they find out who I am (or already knew) and have boated with me again. I'm not too concerned over the interwebz. Anyone who takes the net that seriously probably isn't fun to be around anyways. Like the guy who found the word "pussification" "hurtful, and offensive", I know for a fact we wouldn't have a good time boating together. LOL

Also, believe it or not but not everyone that boats is a member on mountainbuzz!


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Restrac20000 while I can appreciate your sentiment ,the internet is hardly the only place where "homophobia and misogyny find safe harbor" look no farther than the conservative states ,not to mention Uganda,Russia, and the Islamic world.Anti -women platforms are a big part of this election cycle's debate....or Ken "buyer's remorse" ( over date rape )Buck, Todd "legitimate rape " Akin ( his bill was co sponsored by republican economic wunderkind and VP candidate Paul Ryan ),Fred " god hates **** "Phelps,and a host of other ass backwards morons....


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

streetdoctor said:


> Like the guy who found the word "pussification" "hurtful, and offensive", I know for a fact we wouldn't have a good time boating together. LOL
> 
> Also, believe it or not but not everyone that boats is a member on mountainbuzz!


Something we can agree on.

We definitely view the internet differently. I don't see the community we have built up here as some netherworld in which our interactions have no value or recourse. I also have seen plenty of evidence that how we behave on the internet has bearing on who we are and our own values. Maybe you don't act so hateful and antagonistic towards everyone but I have no doubt it shines through. And at a minimum how you choose to comment here does have an effect on people. 

Time and again I have seen women and those in the LGTBQi community isolated by online bullies like you. It gets old having such male dominated online communities when the boating community itself can be rather diverse. Your language has an impact despite it being unclear how intentional your trolling may be. 

Pretty amazing to see that most people are pushing back against thread jacking hate like yours. On this very thread you are getting tremendous slack for your choices and very little direct support. I think that outcome carries a lot of meaning.

Phillip


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

cayo 2 said:


> Restrac20000 while I can appreciate your sentiment ,the internet is hardly the only place where "homophobia and misogyny find safe harbor" look no farther than the conservative states ,not to mention the Islamic world.Anti -women platforms are a big part of this election cycle's debate....or Ken "buyer's remorse" ( over date rape )Buck, Todd "legitimate rape " Akin ( his bill was co sponsored by republic economic wunderkind and VP candidate Paul Ryan ),Fred " god hates **** "Phelps,and a host of other ass backwards morons....


Yes, I thought about a more nuanced edit but considered the sentiment to be rather clear.....there are fewer safe places for such "open" hatred, though there are plenty of places for its various disguises. But I am not naive enough to believe that most people who identify as LGBTQi or most women (especially women of color) actually are safe from the plethora of bigotry lobbed at them. Plenty of prejudice in this country to still address, my home state very much one place of concern.

Phillip


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

streetdoctor said:


> yessss dad  Majority of the people I've boated with (about 30 new people this year) have laughed when they find out who I am (or already knew) and have boated with me again. I'm not too concerned over the interwebz. Anyone who takes the net that seriously probably isn't fun to be around anyways. Like the guy who found the word "pussification" "hurtful, and offensive", I know for a fact we wouldn't have a good time boating together. LOL
> 
> Also, believe it or not but not everyone that boats is a member on mountainbuzz!


I don't give a shit about what kind of person you are, but I get tired of defending the kayaking community in legitimate meeting where flows and YOUR recreation are being discussed when people like you make it exponentially more difficult because you seem to think the foulness you spew affects no one else.

Your right, not all boaters use the Buzz, but in the same note, not everyone reading the Buzz is a boater. Some are parks managers, some are water managers, some are mayors, and believe it or not your attitude reflects publicly on all kayakers....those that use the Buzz and those who don't...


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

Ripper said:


> CJacobs... don't mind bucketboater... even the Texans find him ignorant and to be a ego stroking jackass. Personally dont know anyone to put you in contact with, but wish you the best!


 2 years, 20 posts and a quarter of them mention me. You really need to get me out of your head. I have zero tolerance for your threats of violence against me. I think your buddys make boring vids. No need to have a meltdown. 
As far as the self proclaimed gay kayaker goes,my point was nobody cares these days aside from old people on this site.I know the majority of you guys are over 40, live in some pohdunk town, post more then you boat and are married. The majority of single guys I know dont give a crap who you bang. Go boat, be yourself and everything else will fall into place.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I guess I have the option to not read these posts and don't need to comment but... 

I cannot understand why some people..... 

Why do you think you are.... Ummm. 

IFYOU CAN'T.....

Nevermind. Ugh.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

bucketboater said:


> 2 years, 20 posts and a quarter of them mention me. You really need to get me out of your head. I have zero tolerance for your threats of violence against me. I think your buddys make boring vids. No need to have a meltdown.
> As far as the self proclaimed gay kayaker goes,my point was nobody cares these days aside from old people on this site.I know the majority of you guys are over 40, live in some pohdunk town, post more then you boat and are married. The majority of single guys I know dont give a crap who you bang. Go boat, be yourself and everything else will fall into place.


Amen.


----------



## justin.payne (Oct 28, 2009)

Maybe the OP was curious if there were any merry kayakers in Colorado....dont be so quick to judge everyone.

gay
[gey] Spell Syllables
Word Origin
adjective, gayer, gayest
1.
of, pertaining to, or exhibiting sexual desire or behavior directed toward a person or persons of one's own sex; homosexual:
a gay couple.
2.
of, indicating, or supporting homosexual interests or issues:
a gay organization.
3.
having or showing a merry, lively mood:
gay spirits; gay music.
Synonyms: cheerful, gleeful, happy, glad, cheery, lighthearted, joyous, joyful, jovial; sunny, lively, vivacious, sparkling; chipper, playful, jaunty, sprightly, blithe.
Antonyms: serious, grave, solemn, joyless; staid, sedate; unhappy, morose, grim; sad, depressed, melancholy.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Dude*

Dude, how far can we get off track here? If you're a kayaker dude into dudes give this guy a PM. You can click his name for more details. Dude has big balls to get on here and ask and that cool. I hope you find people to chill with on the river. It's a really cool place to share with cool people.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

lmyers said:


> I don't give a shit about what kind of person you are, but I get tired of defending the kayaking community in legitimate meeting where flows and YOUR recreation are being discussed when people like you make it exponentially more difficult because you seem to think the foulness you spew affects no one else.
> 
> Your right, not all boaters use the Buzz, but in the same note, not everyone reading the Buzz is a boater. Some are parks managers, some are water managers, some are mayors, and believe it or not your attitude reflects publicly on all kayakers....those that use the Buzz and those who don't...


 How many legitimate boating access/safety/etc. threads get run afoul here? I would bet less than 1%. 

So park managers, politicans are clicking on and reading about kayaker dudes that want to be girls, where can a dude find a boyfriend, and all the other nonsense that gets posted here and takes what they read by anonymous posters seriously? You're defending me in board meetings now? Come on dude do you realize how ridiculous you sound? I work in local government... and here's a news flash, they think we're all lunatics. YEP, every person I work with who has saw a boat on the type of my car and asks about it mentions the word, "crazy, nuts, scary, etc" and it's not because of what I post on the internet LOLOLOL. Come on Logan you can't really believe that shit? Are you that naive or do you really feel that self important?

Some of you are wound up pretty tight... life is not that serious. Smile and laugh a little.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

restrac2000 said:


> Something we can agree on.
> 
> We definitely view the internet differently. I don't see the community we have built up here as some netherworld in which our interactions have no value or recourse. I also have seen plenty of evidence that how we behave on the internet has bearing on who we are and our own values. Maybe you don't act so hateful and antagonistic towards everyone but I have no doubt it shines through. And at a minimum how you choose to comment here does have an effect on people.
> 
> ...


I think you're putting words in my mouth partner. I don't have any hatred (I never said this post was creepy like someone suggested) or ill will towards anyone regardless of who they like to spend their time with. I have quite a few lesbian/gay friends to be honest.


----------



## nemi west (Jun 22, 2006)

Best I can tell I suspect half the kayakers I ever meet have been Gay.


----------



## T-Boss (Sep 17, 2008)

I'll take the liberty of speaking for others here, correct me if wrong, that streetdoctor has become the new caspermike. Thanks for filling the void. Anywho, by way of extrapolation, one can only assume that streetdoc will b the next to come out, on this "public, internet" (oxy-moron, no?) forum of self righteous moral perfectionists, as a 'girl, guy, or mythical fairy'. Eh?


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

streetdoctor said:


> I think you're putting words in my mouth partner. I don't have any hatred (I never said this post was creepy like someone suggested) or ill will towards anyone regardless of who they like to spend their time with. I have quite a few lesbian/gay friends to be honest.


Your persona and approach has been utterly invested in bullying and belittling the few LGBTQi individuals who have been open here. A couple examples:

_"Excuse me for calling an asshole an asshole whether he decide he's a boy, girl, or mythical fairy. 

If I decide to become a girl down the road I expect you all to bow to me no matter how much of an asshole you think I am."

"Get the fuck over it bro... or brah, whatever."_

- No need to put words in your mouth on that one. The language is pejorative and dismissive on its own. The affect of your contributions has largely been hateful the last few months (don't know much before then). And at this point I have a hard time believing you don't have at least some intent of being malicious and transphobic/homophobic/misogynystic but at a minimum the outcome is that. And most people are calling you out for it. 

And while I often admired George Carlin for his critiques he could be a sexist prick and your use of his "pussification" highlights how accurate that conclusion is. If an intentional use of female genitalia as derogatory term doesn't count as hateful to you then I guess we don't have much to talk about. More often than not the men who use it know that fact and use it willingly. By definition its vulgar slang. But then again I also find the use of "political correct" a rather weak copout that disguises significant prejudices.

Bucketboater used the word "creepy" to define the OP's thread and then you jumped on board regarding the overall theme of kid gloves, political correctness, etc. 

Per " I have quite a few lesbian/gay friends to be honest"....hmmm, sounds familiar:


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

restrac2000 said:


> Your persona and approach has been utterly invested in bullying and belittling the few LGBTQi individuals who have been open here. A couple examples:
> 
> _"Excuse me for calling an asshole an asshole whether he decide he's a boy, girl, or mythical fairy.
> 
> _


_

LOL so because someone is LGBTQiJKADMKDAS":KSADJ:LKSA that means they can't be an asshole or called an asshole? It seems you're the one assuming that being LGBTQiJKAD:LKASKA:LSD makes you an asshole. Maybe you're the one with the issue? I treat everyone equally. Your liberalness is spewing all over my keyboard. I'm done with you before I say more mean things that get me banned LOL. No reason for me to post in this thread anymore. It's obvious everyone understands I'm an asshole._


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

streetdoctor said:


> LOL so because someone is LGBTQiJKADMKDAS":KSADJ:LKSA that means they can't be an asshole or called an asshole?















> And while I often admired George Carlin for his critiques he could be a sexist prick and your use of his "pussification" highlights how accurate that conclusion is. If an intentional use of female genitalia as derogatory term doesn't count as hateful to you then I guess we don't have much to talk about. More often than not the men who use it know that fact and use it willingly. By definition its vulgar slang. But then again I also find the use of "political correct" a rather weak copout that disguises significant prejudices.



I hope you are as self righteous every time the term dick is used.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

streetdoctor said:


> No reason for me to post in this thread anymore. It's obvious everyone understands I'm an asshole.


No, you (and bucketboater) are going to get yourselves banned because you don't know how to troll right.

There have been some truly world-class trolls on this board over the years, from the original shit talker himself, Chunderboy, to Grif, waynechorter, todd G, caspermike, amongothers. They did their craft and their did their craft well. So well that they could shit talk anyone about anything but at the end of the day it was all fun and games, and to this day they are respected for their trolling skills and legendary antics.

You two are trying so desperately hard to be epic trolls but really you're just mean and hateful, and your attempts at trollery are childish at best, and quite frankly, *failing miserably*. We as a community will only have to wait so long, and eventually you two will be politely asked to leave because you've failed so hard people will be tired of feeling embarrassed for you and about you. So keep on keepin on brothers. Most of us have far more patience than you have trolling skills. At this point watching you two is like watching those steroid-enriched popped collar d-bags at the bar hit on every girl and get rejected over and over again. You're bombing horribly, and it's kind of sad and pathetic to watch.

I somewhat think the OP was a bit of a sham or an actual quality troll at work at this point, but that's neither here nor there.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

restrac2000 said:


> Your persona and approach has been utterly invested in bullying and belittling the few LGBTQi individuals who have been open here. A couple examples:
> 
> _"Excuse me for calling an asshole an asshole whether he decide he's a boy, girl, or mythical fairy.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for an accurate post. I don't think there is any doubt what his intent is and he made it very clear that he does not care about the boating community. The original post was a reasonable inquiry, but both streetdoctor and buckeboater had to made the thread all about them and their homophobic and misognystic issues. As yetigonecrazy stated, it is both sad and pathetic.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Props to you guys actually speaking up about mysogenist and sexist verbal abuse that is often given a pass. It is nice to see guys taking a stand and no longer being tacit enablers. There are plenty of ways to joke and playfully razz friends. Way to go!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

My point has been driven home and beaten into the ground by this thread. I fucking hate being right about bigots.


----------



## lemsip (Sep 11, 2009)

T-Boss said:


> I'll take the liberty of speaking for others here, correct me if wrong, that streetdoctor has become the new caspermike.


Complete with inability to conjugate a verb. "who has saw a boat".


----------



## Id725 (Nov 22, 2003)

lemsip said:


> Complete with inability to conjugate a verb. "who has saw a boat".


But MINUS the mad kayaking skills.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Id725 said:


> But MINUS the mad kayaking skills.



Yep.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

Jensjustduckie said:


> Yep.


blablablabla shouldnt you be falling off a sup somewhere screaming for bob?


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Your hateful bullshit only makes me pity you. I hope you eventually learn how to become a human, maybe you're hiding something deep inside too and taking it out on others. You have my compassion and sympathy, good luck!


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

So to summarize, streetdoctor is a homophobic, misognytic, asshole with a cheating wife that can not conjugate a verb and now we find out he is a lousy kayaker. Really looking forward to NOT meeting this loser on the river.


----------



## Captain (Sep 8, 2013)

ouch..


----------



## chiapet74 (Apr 13, 2014)

Cheese with your whine? Man up


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

I never personally insulted anyone in this thread, there sure seems to be a lot of name calling thrown around from you holier than though types though.

Let's recap:

I stated if you're an asshole you're an asshole regardless of whether you're gay or not.

I'm told I'm a mysogynist homophobe (where did mysogynist come from?)

For the record my wife is awesome and I have never met the person that made the comment about her. I did get a laugh about it though.

Not that I mind being a target but a few people agreed with exactly what I said, why do I get all the love?

I appreciate the people that comment on how I'm an asshole for calling a spade a spade but turn around and say those same things about me. It really validates your point.


Who you should really feel bad for is the guy who started this thread. I'm sure this is exactly where he wanted it to go.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

streetdoctor said:


> I'm told I'm a mysogynist homophobe (where did mysogynist come from?)


For me, its the overall tone but specifically the term "pussification of america" which by definition is a vulgar slang that taps into some nasty misogynystic attitudes regarding women and their influence on culture. Pretty clear cut to me. Plenty of information out there you should have stumbled across now that highlights why such sexually derogatory language is considered misogynystic. But you know this and actively write it off as "political correctness" which proves to me you have no interest in investigating how people perceive your hateful language. 

Your comments were utterly transphobic. You weren't simply calling a spade a spade but dismissed the well-established requests of an individual and the LGBTQi community at large to gender properly. You did it consistently enough to warrant my assumption that its malicious in intent. You actively mock a basic understanding and compassionate language. You may want to downplay it now but you directed language about gender that was completely unwarranted when dealing with simple issues of someone being an asshole. I mean fuck, you even expanded the scope to utterly dismiss those with completely unrelated diseases. 



> Who you should really feel bad for is the guy who started this thread. I'm sure this is exactly where he wanted it to go.


You were one of the first people to derail the conversation. He made a simple request and you invalidated it. Who gives a flying fuck what you think a gay person should or shouldn't do regarding seeking kayaking buddies. If he felt the need to seek out other gay kayakers than more power to 'em. And as I highlighted before the entire ploy that this about consistency is bogus. You projected some bogus intent and in the past never harassed or derailed conversations that are inherently awful (like the aforementioned date rape thread). But twice now you have targeted threads involving openly gay or transgendered individuals. And you are shocked when you are called out for it?

And I personally don't value or appreciate going after unrelated components or name calling (though I do sometimes cross that line). I have a hard time defending you though when you MO seems to be antagonistic and outright mean-spirited. Shits coming back on you tenfold. So I can see how it may diminish the critique of you but no sympathy here.

And really...you pulled out the "but I got gay friends" card...talk about the desperate efforts of someone whose bullshit has been fully exposed.

Phillip


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

so if i call u a dickhead does that make me a manhater?


----------



## chiapet74 (Apr 13, 2014)

How about the wussifiication of America, is that alright? Remember you people are choosing to be offended by his comments.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Id725 said:


> Shall we live and let live?
> I mean, if somebody is looking for boating partners and a potential hook-up, why not let him or her go for it?
> If you don't want to boat or hook up with dude, then why not just ignore the thread and move on? Why take the time to bust somebody's chops? Does it harm you in some way if somebody is on this forum looking for something you're not into?
> Just sayin....
> Peace.


Good post. He never mentioned wanting to "hook up" in a sexual way. Seems like a normal dude looking for like minded people. Nuff said. Water must be low in CO


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

chiapet74 said:


> How about the wussifiication of America, is that alright? Remember you people are choosing to be offended by his comments.


Nice try at redirecting, but failed. Language has a past that can be checked and understood. Let me correct that....

"ya'll are choosing to use offensive language to prove a point"

I do love the extra "you people" you threw in there ... another way of lumping ideas you disagree with into a generalized habit of other people. And if its not clear, its not so much about "me" being offended but about choosing to standup against language that harms the inclusiveness and openness of a community.

If you are actually interested in language that proves a point then I would recommend not using inherently derogatory language. But my guess is half the point is to be derogatory and tap into historically sexist terminology.

Phillip


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Bullshit. An offensive comment is just that, regardless of how it is received. Statements such as his are offensive because of the intention or baggage of the language used. The sad thing about so much misogynistic language is that is is so accepted some people don't even realize what they are saying. So if no offense is intended, stop it. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

chiapet74 said:


> How about the wussifiication of America, is that alright? Remember *you people are choosing to be offended* by his comments.


What I am offended by is that streetdoctor has twice now intentionally bullied someone off this forum. I would like to think that the boating community is more open and inclusive than that. He needs to deal with his homophobic and misognytic issues in a way other than attacking and bullying on a public forum.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

brendodendo said:


>












Haven't figured out how to call out this type of behavior though without further derailing what was a simple post.


----------



## chiapet74 (Apr 13, 2014)

Sorry extremely sensitive people. I didn't feel the need to name every hyper sensitive person on this post so I used the term "you people". The hypocrisy of the offended is mind boggling. You people choose to be offended but at the same time demean and insult an opinion that isn't the same as yours, classic. I choose not to be offeded by your ignorance and instead find the humor in your attempts to be the judge and jury of all humans. 
PS Hamburger Marys is the best burger in Denver(well maybe besides the Cricket).


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

You people are such a bunch of hypersensitive dickheads is anyone gonna accuse me of being a misandrist? No you won't cause that doesn't fit the leftwing talking points which are a knee jerk reaction to anything said about gays.

You people need to get a life and realize that streetdoctor couldn't give a shit about your pc bs. The gay guy who initiated this thread brought on any negative responses-I don't see people putting posts up here that they want to boat with heteros-oh you would accuse them of being homophobic at that point. Also, saying something derogatory about gays doesn't make you homophobic. I know a lot of folks who disagree based on religious views are are just gay bashers burt aren't necessarily afraid or threatened by gays.

Also WTF is this new term lgbtq? I'll say one thing gays love to label themselves and throw their sexuality in the face of others-why?


----------



## yakkeranna (Jul 8, 2009)

Sorry original OP for contaminating this thread even more...

As a female kayaker, yeah, it's really fucking annoying/disrespectful and sometimes downright demoralizing to hear the guys use "like a girl" "pussy" "limp wrist" or other anti-masculine words to as a way to talk shit. I had to look for a while (like, 3 years) before I found a (completely male except for myself and one other chick) crew that is supportive and doesn't constantly use homophobic or misogynistic slurs as a way of "bonding". We talk shit all the time, we just don't bring gender or sexual orientation into it- unlike the vast majority of the bro-brah kayak culture currently.

I totally get why the original OP wants to boat with people who aren't WILLFUL ASSHOLES, hope he can find some.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Still an empathetic deep thinker I see Mr.C While IMO some people are going overboard,'you people ' arguing a variation of the reverse discrimination argument are full of it.You try to turn the whole dynamic of discrimination upside down, that if the traditionally dominant group advocating or reinforcing attitudes that have lead to discrimination are CRITICIZED that they are being mistreated on par with those who have been the victims of actual discrimination.No one is taking your rights from you .You can say and think whatever you want .You ,like religious zealots,have no right to be exempt from criticism,put on a pedestal,and have your white straight male christian capitalist asses kissed for eternity cuz you are the heroes that won WWII singlehandedly and are good at greed.How's that for a stereotype


----------



## spack171 (Mar 6, 2011)

Y'all need to go paddling.  

Sent from my QMV7A using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

mr. compassionate said:


> You people are such a bunch of hypersensitive dickheads is anyone gonna accuse me of being a misandrist? No you won't cause that doesn't fit the leftwing talking points which are a knee jerk reaction to anything said about gays.
> 
> You people need to get a life and realize that streetdoctor couldn't give a shit about your pc bs. The gay guy who initiated this thread brought on any negative responses-I don't see people putting posts up here that they want to boat with heteros-oh you would accuse them of being homophobic at that point. Also, saying something derogatory about gays doesn't make you homophobic. I know a lot of folks who disagree based on religious views are are just gay bashers burt aren't necessarily afraid or threatened by gays.
> 
> Also WTF is this new term lgbtq? I'll say one thing gays love to label themselves and throw their sexuality in the face of others-why?



careful they're gonna attack you next! LOL


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

yakkeranna said:


> Sorry original OP for contaminating this thread even more...
> 
> As a female kayaker, yeah, it's really fucking annoying/disrespectful and sometimes downright demoralizing to hear the guys use "like a girl" "pussy" "limp wrist" or other anti-masculine words to as a way to talk shit. I had to look for a while (like, 3 years) before I found a (completely male except for myself and one other chick) crew that is supportive and doesn't constantly use homophobic or misogynistic slurs as a way of "bonding". We talk shit all the time, we just don't bring gender or sexual orientation into it- unlike the vast majority of the bro-brah kayak culture currently.
> 
> I totally get why the original OP wants to boat with people who aren't WILLFUL ASSHOLES, hope he can find some.


Yakkeranna, thank you for saying all the things I wanted to as well but felt would be overlooked.

It's nice when people can be human and not use derogatory terms as a "bonding" experience


----------



## jsyz (Apr 11, 2007)

Louis CK - ****** - YouTube

That is all.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

streetdoctor said:


> Ban me


Finally, something we can agree on.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Weren't you leaving?


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

streetdoctor said:


> your username offends me. You mysognistic prick, the idea that women should put their mouth on where you urinate is repulsive.


I thought you were leaving? If you truly want a ban to help you out, tell me how long and I will be happy to give you a posting vacation.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

gh said:


> I thought you were leaving? If you truly want a ban to help you out, tell me how long and I will be happy to give you a posting vacation.


as long as you want sweet cheeks! Don't half ass anything, permanently sounds good. This place is pretty useless anyways aside from the occasional oppurtunity to rile up some ultra sensitive liberal fuck.

how about a permanent delete?


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Banning people just feeds the bogus persecution comp!ex...end the thread if you have to it's run it's course anyway....I'd rather just keep shining a light on this way of thinking as hard as it is to tolerate...


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

gh said:


> I thought you were leaving? If you truly want a ban to help you out, tell me how long and I will be happy to give you a posting vacation.



Nice delete! 

I'm still offended by the username craven morhead. If that's not mysognistic I'm not sure what is


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

I deleted nothing but you refused to answer my question. How long would you like the ban for?


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Oh sorry, I see now. No problem.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

mr. compassionate said:


> You people are such a bunch of hypersensitive dickheads is anyone gonna accuse me of being a misandrist? No you won't cause that doesn't fit the leftwing talking points which are a knee jerk reaction to anything said about gays.
> 
> You people need to get a life and realize that streetdoctor couldn't give a shit about your pc bs. The gay guy who initiated this thread brought on any negative responses-I don't see people putting posts up here that they want to boat with heteros-oh you would accuse them of being homophobic at that point. Also, saying something derogatory about gays doesn't make you homophobic. I know a lot of folks who disagree based on religious views are are just gay bashers burt aren't necessarily afraid or threatened by gays.
> 
> Also WTF is this new term lgbtq? I'll say one thing gays love to label themselves and throw their sexuality in the face of others-why?


The gay guy as u call him was simply looking for like minded boating partners. If he was trying to bring on negative comments his post surely didnt allude to it.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

streetdoctor said:


> what liberal fuck decided to delete that (which can still be seen in quotes) but leave the rest of this bullshit?! Too fucking
> funny
> 
> Hey man u ever man up to black rock at 500? Mr. Bill eats trouble conservatives like yourself for lunch.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

Phillips said:


> The gay guy as u call him



LOL is that term offensive now also?!?! hahahahaha I'll have to let the two lesbian chicks I'm working with know. 

Yes black rock was fun.


Where is my ban?


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

It's extra special to me when the ultra libs get made fun of by the people they are afraid of offending.

I'm NOT a conservative either... they're just as crazy as the libs.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

yetigonecrazy said:


> No, you (and bucketboater) are going to get yourselves banned because you don't know how to troll right.
> 
> There have been some truly world-class trolls on this board over the years, from the original shit talker himself, Chunderboy, to Grif, waynechorter, todd G, caspermike, amongothers. They did their craft and their did their craft well. So well that they could shit talk anyone about anything but at the end of the day it was all fun and games, and to this day they are respected for their trolling skills and legendary antics.
> 
> ...


ah Chunderboy. . .he was awesome! Gore race campfires with Max were epic. Does anyone here have a job? Well i know streetdoc works for the government so he has an excuse, but the rest of you have no excuse!


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

streetdoctor said:


> LOL is that term offensive now also?!?! hahahahaha I'll have to let the two lesbian chicks I'm working with know.
> 
> Yes black rock was fun.
> 
> Where is my ban?


Everyone has a name dude. His is Brett. Yours is Black rock under 500 guy. FLMAO


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

interesting point. I wonder how many people that are offended in this thread give any kind of meaningful contribution to society. Who still lives at home with mommy and daddy?


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

streetdoctor said:


> yours is dickhead!
> 
> please tell everyone posting "LGTBIGJKhFt" then that it's an offensive term. I'm pretty sure the G in there stands for Gay. Fucking nerd


Is that all you got? Im pretty bored with you. Think I might go mow the lawn. On second thought, how would you like to mow my lawn? Its about as easy as Mr Bill meat line at 500. Right up your alley Mr. Black rock under 500 guy


----------



## panicman (Apr 7, 2005)

This lame ass thread obviously started by a troll needs to end. Dude has just 1 post if you idiots could not tell.


----------



## Captain (Sep 8, 2013)

Great thread all around. Starts by asking about gay kayakers, ends with Streetdoctor.


----------



## Captain (Sep 8, 2013)

We've come full circle folks, let's move on.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Yes, exactly. Lets move on and get back to the OP's questions.


----------

